# Eheim 2215 maintenance help



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

I just bought an Eheim 2215 second hand for my 55g and I was wondering how do you go about cleaning the filter. I know how to take it a part and disconnect the hose but my main question is…. Do many of you just drain the water out of the filter and just have tap water enter the canister filter from the top and have it drain out from the input outlet. Or do you take everything a part and clean it? I’ve been told to clean it every 3 months or until the follow rates starts to drop and just drain it with tap water. Please inform me of what you do during your maintenance intervals


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Since the 2215 is quite similar to the 2213 (at least as I recall) the directions for the 2213 should apply.

Eheim Classic Canister instructions


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Excellent link on a great filter Rex.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

For Eheims Classic series i recomend getting a pair of splittable dubble valves, then you just shut all valves and disconect them and you have no spillage.
Clean the filter fill it up, connect it, open the valves and its ready to go again.


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

NE said:


> For Eheims Classic series i recomend getting a pair of splittable dubble valves, then you just shut all valves and disconect them and you have no spillage.
> Clean the filter fill it up, connect it, open the valves and its ready to go again.


The Eheim 2215 already comes with the double valves

THanks for the link Rex


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Cleaning a Eheim Canister*

I stuck all the media ("biogravel", biorings, etc) in mesh media bags for easy cleaning. You can get these at Petsmart, or just use panty hose or similar. It's pretty easy to clean this way.

1) Just dump everything out, and rinse out half the media in tank water.
2) Squeeze out the sponges in tap water
3) Replace media and clean out again in about 1-2 months.

-John N.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Dany said:


> The Eheim 2215 already comes with the double valves


Ahh, didn't know that, thanx for the info.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I too often refer people to those instructions from Phyllis on the Eheim instructions, and it would have been nice if Eheim themselves would have included that stuff in their own instructions. 
The first time I set one up years ago, it was sort of a trial and error thing until I found that article.


----------

